# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  "Laptop op schoot, zaad dood" ?

## laurens300

Hallo,

Ik kijk vaak anime (Japanse cartoons), maar dit doe ik met een laptop op mijn schoot.
Ik had al eerder gehoord dat een laptop op schoot slecht is voor je sperma.
Toch heb ik wat research gedaan en dit waren wat resultaten:

1. Het op warmen van de ballen door de warmtestraling van de laptop beschadigd het zaad (kan het zelfs doden).
2. Een laptop opschoot maakt je tijdelijk onvruchtbaar (kan zelfs voor 3 maanden onvruchtbaarheid zorgen).
3. Een laptop op schoot kan leiden tot onherstelbare schade aan je "ballen".
4. Een Gsm geef gevaarlijke straling (EMF) af, maar een laptop ook die slecht voor je zijn.
*
Nu heb ik hierbij een paar vragen te stellen:

- Is een laptop op schoot nou alleen slecht voor je zaad of kan er blijvende schade ontstaan aan je ballen, want vele sites zeiden alleen iets over het zaad.

- Is het waar dat je voor ongeveer 3 maanden (of langer) onvruchtbaar kan worden door maar een korte periode je laptop op schoot te hebben (bijvoorbeeld 2 weken lang 3 uur per dagen), want na een keertje ejaculeren en stoppen met het op je schoot zetten van een laptop zou er toch niks meer aan de hand moeten zijn.

- Die straling van Gsm's en laptops zijn die nou echt zo schadelijk, want ik heb ook vele bronnen horen zeggen dat alleen de warmtestraling een probleem was.*

Alvast bedankt

PS serieuze antwoorden graag

----------

